# Found an exotic



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I found a Tortoise on the street 2 days ago. I am not sure if it was an escape pet or someone just abandoned it. 

Is there a shelter I can bring it to?



I know my reptiles, it's not a turtle, and it's not a snapping turtle..

Tortoise is not native to Canada.


----------



## Mamoru (Jun 24, 2020)

Thats really sad 😰
Keep us updated! I’m very glad you found them!


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

You can try Little Ray's reptile, they are in hamilton but they might be able to help you. 

Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Did you find a home, didnt realize when you started this thread

Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Dis said:


> Did you find a home, didnt realize when you started this thread
> 
> Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


I did, but I am waiting for the pick up


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

If the pickup fell through, there's also Little Res Q, a reptile rescue in Pfefferlaw.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

still got it!


----------



## Mamoru (Jun 24, 2020)

bigfishy said:


> still got it!


How are they holding up?
Have you contacted any rescues? Wish I had more resources to help. Would think someone here would have a solid solution for you


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Mamoru said:


> How are they holding up?
> Have you contacted any rescues? Wish I had more resources to help. Would think someone here would have a solid solution for you


Thanks for the concern, but I found him another home.


----------

